# Meeting Up in Cannock (after show)



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi everyone well it has been decided that we will meet here

*Orbital (Brewers Fayer)
*Eastern Way
Cannock
WS11 8XR 
T: 01543 467574
*6.11 miles, away*

I should imagine we should be there about 1.30ish anyone who arrives first grab the best tables lol...

Liz


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

maybe il get to meet everyone next yr.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Hi everyone well it has been decided that we will meet here
> 
> *Orbital (Brewers Fayer)*
> Eastern Way
> ...


13.30ish? what time is the show?

Makes my life easier though, as I wasn't planning on stay really late as have a 3 hour drive back.

I can give lifts from the show to the pub if required.


----------



## lily-jo (Mar 27, 2008)

sorry im goona miss it - and the show! 'tis my little girlies birthday!​


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Bump just so everyone knows where we are meeting...


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Right. Still trying to sort someway out of getting there. has anyone got the postcode for where the show is and also where exactly is it. a place called penkridge(sp) in stafford???


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

You 2 are good at your organized meets eh!

You've got a way to go too. If I make it up there's about a 4 hour drive to get there so if I can convince the other half to drive back I may be tempted with a pint.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Woop count me and the queen puff in


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

We'll have to grab people at the show and go HELP! So we know where we're going.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> We'll have to grab people at the show and go HELP! So we know where we're going.


Hale the wonders of sat nav!


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

akuma 天;2864806 said:


> Hale the wonders of sat nav!


I'm going with Snuffs and not sure if she's got it. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

**cough** Hail **cough**


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> I'm going with Snuffs and not sure if she's got it. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> **cough** Hail **cough**


If all else fail you can just follow me, if you slow coaches can keep up :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

akuma 天;2864835 said:


> If all else fail you can just follow me, if you slow coaches can keep up :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yay :flrt:

I'm sure she can, the suncar will blind you into slow if not!


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> Yay :flrt:
> 
> I'm sure she can, the suncar will blind you into slow if not!


You'll probably find me lurking in a non RFUK pub somewhere Sid if I come.

I caught Goat's malfunction on that front.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Dextersdad said:


> You'll probably find me lurking in a non RFUK pub somewhere Sid if I come.
> 
> I caught Goat's malfunction on that front.


 
there is one about a minute from the college on the road to the motorway, I can see a few lazy gits just going there :lol2:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

wohic said:


> there is one about a minute from the college on the road to the motorway, I can see a few lazy gits just going there :lol2:


Sounds ideal to me.

I think if we drive up (and it's a fair old drive) I'll be doing the drive there and sleeping on the way home.


----------



## LindaE (Apr 20, 2008)

do you mean the one on the corner, i think it is the spead eagle


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

LindaE said:


> do you mean the one on the corner, i think it is the spead eagle


 
Its The Spread Eagle - Spead Eagle if you've looked on Google where someone has spelt the name wrong. :lol2:

The Spread Eagle is Fully Booked Sunday and could not manage more than four more turning up for food.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Hope everyone has a good time at the meet 

I'm leaving the show at 1pm to head up north to pick up some more APH :flrt: so won't be going myself, but will see the guys I know at the show!


----------



## pop80_uk (Dec 30, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Hi everyone well it has been decided that we will meet here
> 
> *Orbital (Brewers Fayer)*
> Eastern Way
> ...


Erm, that pub is as rough as ,,,,,,,,,, Id advise picking a different one TBH


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

pop80_uk said:


> Erm, that pub is as rough as ,,,,,,,,,, Id advise picking a different one TBH


 
ummm well we all met up there and it was a very plesant brewers fare family pub, clean and friendly, perhaps you are mixed up with some where else ?


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Indeed it was very pleasant, although not snake friendly :lol2:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

akuma 天;2880848 said:


> Indeed it was very pleasant, although not snake friendly :lol2:


 The waiter was like "I really didn't need to know that did I (you scabby reptile-freak)"

:lolsign:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Sid.lola said:


> The waiter was like "I really didn't need to know that did I (you scabby reptile-freak)"
> 
> :lolsign:


LOL. I was there but too hungover and poisoned to function really. I did at a couple points hover round to the bigger group at the door so seen a few of you scabby reptile freaks.


----------

